# Homeschooling Cartoons



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2006)

These are funny and I'm certain a few of us can relate to one or two...

http://www.familymanweb.com/freecartoons.htm


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 17, 2006)

Ladyflynt:

How I appreciate your posts concerning the home. We have a 15 month old and we are often "Stretched"in our faith. The home is where the battle is won or lost it seems.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 17, 2006)

I liked this one....


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep...that's the one that most of the ladies on a hsing forum I frequent said they related to.

My personal favorite was the first one "That WAS Bible study!"

[Edited on 1-18-2006 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 17, 2006)

They are hilarious!  Kudos, Colleen!


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 17, 2006)

I usually was asleep or in daze until 10:30 in high school... as if it made a difference... presuming I was at school of course...


----------



## Puddleglum (Jan 17, 2006)

LOL. The one about summer vacation was a little too familiar . . . I spent many summers doing math fix-up that I'd "forgotten" about earlier in the year . . . and the glow-in-the-dark periodic table - I got calculus review cards one year!


----------



## Tirian (Jan 18, 2006)

har har har. My wife and I have just read through these, and through the laughter felt strangely comforted by the fact that WE'RE NOT ALONE!

Matt


----------

